# Who Hoo!!!  NEW STOVE



## JasonOH (Nov 17, 2006)

Finally....the day has arrived.  After much lurking at hearth.com and many trips to our local stove dealers, my wife and I decided on the Pacific Energy "middle of the road stove" named The Pacific.  The stove was just installed today and so far I LOVE IT  It's REALLY nice and toasty here right now....

Here are a few before and after pics:


----------



## JasonOH (Nov 17, 2006)

We painted the room....in case you were wondering.  ;-)

Here's a pic I just took of my new stove in action, day one.  So far so good!!


----------



## DonCT (Nov 17, 2006)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO Very nice

That ought to keep ya toasty!! Grab the wife, pour some wine and enjoy the warmth of your new stove


----------



## Roospike (Nov 17, 2006)

O' Yeah , Great stuff.  The winter looks warmer for you already Jason. Nice new stove , new paint in the room ......Bring on the snow!


----------



## citizanken (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats Jason, very nice stove. I hope you and your family enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 17, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> O' Yeah , Great stuff.  The winter looks warmer for you already Jason. Nice new stove , new paint in the room ......Bring on the snow!



Jason - Congrats dude. Nice install. Funny how a new stove can get ya remodelling. Our new PE Summit last year ended up costin me over 5G's. About half that for the insert and chimney liner, the rest to renovate the room to put it in.

Oh yeah, the quotes above? 'Spike.....get lost man! I don't mind the colder temps (I get to burn my Summit more), but you can have ALL our snow brother. As per my pic's in the other thread, 8 inches on the ground, not counting drifting and calling for another 8 " to a foot over the next 12 hours with up to 30 mile an hour winds to drift it up good and high. "Course it will eventually go away....Like in late MAY!
As I get older, my back protests more about all that shovelling.

Okay, back to our regular programming....again, nice job Jason and I know you're going to be blown away with the difference between your Pacific and that drafty old open fireplace.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Nov 18, 2006)

A word of caution, Jason.... My wife better not be able to see these pics; she's been after me to put in a couple of built-ins just like you have done.  Looks great and welcome!


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks great!  Put another log on the fire and enjoy...


----------



## JasonOH (Nov 18, 2006)

Many thanks to all of you.  I've had it burning for a little more than a day now, and all signs are encouraging!  The gas furnace hasn't kicked on and the upstairs rooms aren't cold by any means.  The temperature around here has been a bit warm from this time of year, but it's about 37 degrees outside and 72 degrees inside right now ;-).  I'll take that.

I'm really beginning to wonder why we didn't do this a long time ago.


----------



## JasonOH (Nov 18, 2006)

One more....  My wife got a hold of the "stove room" (previously the living room) today and finished it off. 

Willhound, you're dead on, brother!  New stove = newly renovated room!


----------



## DonCT (Nov 18, 2006)

Holy Moly That looks GrrrrrrEAT


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 18, 2006)

Very,Very nice that looks great . I like the look of the new room too. Bring on the cold


----------



## Willhound (Nov 18, 2006)

Jason
That last shot really puts it into perspective. Nice job on the room. I can see that you also share my belief that you don't need all the shiny bits on the doors and surround to make it look good. When we ordered our Summit last fall we debated between the plain black, and the various combinations of nickel, silver and gold that are available.
My wife, bless her soul, took one look at the shiny stuff and said "I'm not shining that"...so black it was.
My opinion, and mine only, to each their own, but I feel that the nice clean simple lines on the PE inserts suit me just fine.
Interestingly enough though, all of the PE free standing stoves I've seen look better with the shiny bits and bright paint. Maybe because there;s no surrounding masonry/brick and mantle to set them off.

Will


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2006)

Willhound said:
			
		

> Jason
> That last shot really puts it into perspective. Nice job on the room. I can see that you also share my belief that you don't need all the shiny bits on the doors and surround to make it look good. When we ordered our Summit last fall we debated between the plain black, and the various combinations of nickel, silver and gold that are available.
> My wife, bless her soul, took one look at the shiny stuff and said "I'm not shining that"...so black it was.
> My opinion, and mine only, to each their own, but I feel that the nice clean simple lines on the PE inserts suit me just fine.
> ...



I had to repaint the freestanding Englander and put the brass trim on it because without it the thing just disappeared into the black fireplace.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya BB. Totally depends on the set-up and the surround, or backdrop you've got to work with. Our insert install was into a light coloured background and the surround totally enclosed the opening (had to wege the Summit into the hole as it was), so the basic black worked well. In your case, I could see how the trim brightens it up and focuses the view on the firebox.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 29, 2006)

nice looking burn on that pe stove , they have some really good pm numbers so i expected it to burn pretty clean , i looked at them online , beautiful stoves, looks like a winner.

mike   esw


----------



## wingnut (Nov 30, 2006)

Very Nice!  You must be very happy and warm!


----------

